
Escher – The world’s first cloud-controlled Etch-a-Sketch - bryanrasmussen
https://medium.com/@mdwdotla/escher-the-worlds-first-cloud-controlled-etch-a-sketch-f2d5b7f1bd44
======
paulkrush
Cool, but highly doubt it's the first. The first stepper motor telop I saw was
in 1994 from some MIT guys. I often wonder why this does not take off.

